# Dallas, Texas Latitude 36 Renovation



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

So I started this project quite some time ago. My original plan was to go with SPF 30 KBG. After a week or so I got good germination in one yard that was shaded but the side and back yard struggled. My fault for trying to do this at the worst possible time of year. But what else are you going to do in the middle of a pandemic?

After spending an arm and a leg on water only to be the best grower of nutsedge and spurge in North Texas, it was time to go another direction. I killed off all existing KBG and laid 4850 square feet of Latitude 36 with my my dad.

Ever since I was young, I have been fascinated with great turf and I always dreamed of having a great yard. Now I get my chance. I am completely new to this so any advice or pointers is extremely welcomed.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

You're gonna love that stuff. Those gaps will fill in no time!


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

I would put some sand in those gaps to help the fill in. 
Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

dubyadubya87 said:


> I would put some sand in those gaps to help the fill in.
> Welcome to the obsession!


Just normal regular old sand? Thanks for the tip. Very appreciated?


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

Any sand that doesn't have bigger pebbles/rocks mixed in should work fine


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

5 days after putting down the turf. Starting to green up in some areas and look a little rough in others. The sod was delivered at 9:00 am and was down by 9:00 pm. Some of the top rolls on the pallet got cooked I think. Is this normal?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Keep it moist, if so, they'll be fine.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Benwag said:


> Any sand that doesn't have bigger pebbles/rocks mixed in should work fine


+1 this. Masonry sand, river sand, etc. Heck, in the metroplex, you might could find some of the USGA grade bunker sand like they use on golf courses.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

Making progress. Still has a ways to go but it's starting to thicken up in areas.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

This strip is by far doing the best. Is it because it's nearest the sprinkler or just because it probably was the moistest coming off the pallet?


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

I got the first mow in today at around 1 inch. I was disappointed in the results. It scalped in several areas. I've been watering every day for 20 minutes a zone. To get one inch, I need to get 25 minutes a zone. I'm post sod laying by 14 days. Most places are saying to back it down to every other day. Is this scalping normal on the first mow? Also, I've been using lawnifi as fertilizer. Are there other things I sound be doing?


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

I am not good about keeping this updated but I'll provide some pictures . After continuing to scar the grass I decided to scalp.

Scalp Day 1-2





Post scalp by about 4 days after hitting it with 34-3-11







About a week after the scalp:







The recovery continues:













The next day after another round of 34-3-11:







Progress continues







Another cut:









It's been a lot of work but it's starting to pay off


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

My mower has been down the last week. I've been having to use a Scott's reel mower.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

I haven't been good about keeping up with this thread. My mower broke and I kept scalping it. Probably against many an opinion, I did a late season reset on the HOC in September.


----------



## effektz (Oct 11, 2019)

Where did you find Latitude 36 sod in DFW area? Ive been looking for a farm but cannot seem to find one?


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

The lawn looks really good. Have you done any sand leveling? The pictures make it look like a dramatic change after the initial scalp.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

effektz said:


> Where did you find Latitude 36 sod in DFW area? Ive been looking for a farm but cannot seem to find one?


I got it from SodSolutions. It came from Loyd Brigance in Greenville. I highly recommend both parties. Tamara at Brigance is great. I call from time to time with question. She is always so helpful.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)

Ben S said:


> The lawn looks really good. Have you done any sand leveling? The pictures make it look like a dramatic change after the initial scalp.


Thanks. I did a very minor level this spring. I need to do more in the future.


----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## lanc0227 (May 30, 2020)




----------

